# Tout se paye



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Tout se paye!* : toutes les erreurs finissent par entraîner des conséquences fâcheuses.

direi: tutto si paga! (o tutto ha il suo prezzo)


----------



## Necsus

Je dirais '(prima o poi) si paga tutto'.


----------



## Jenard

O "tutto ha un prezzo"?


----------



## Necsus

No, _tutto ha un prezzo_ per me significa che qualunque cosa/chiunque può essere comprata/o.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Se io dico : *Tout se paie un jour ou l'autre!*

Posso dire: si paga tutto, un giorno o un'altro??


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... sarebbe meglio 'prima o poi', come dicevo nell'altro post.


----------



## nestore

Salve ragazzuoli! Salve Ben e Necsus (e Jenard, che non conosco)! 

*Tout se paye: tutti i nodi vengono al pettine*



N


P.S.: non tornavo da tempo immemorabile su questo rigoglioso sito (tra 4 giorni affronterò il temuto e selettivissimo CAPES) e trovar nella lista il neonato forum italo-francese mi ha illuminato d'immenso. Spero, nelle settimane a venire, di trovare spiragli di tempo per abbandonarmi a nuovi sopralluoghi, qui e soprattutto nella stanza accanto (quella italo-inglese...ho proprio voglia di riprendere il mio americano arrugginito!).


----------



## Corsicum

nestore said:


> *Tout se paye: tutti i nodi vengono al pettine*


C’est très interessant.
Dans le vieux dictionnaire de 1829 Giacomo Polesi, on retrouve un proverbe qui ressemble, c’est peut être l’ancêtre ? (Ridurre a mente : rappeler dans l’esprit)
*Tutti i nodi si reducono a pettine = tout arrive à-la-foi*


----------



## Necsus

nestore said:


> *Tout se paye: tutti i nodi vengono al pettine*


Ciao, Nestore.
 Tu as raison.


----------

